# Feisol CT-3441S ... can any one share opinion on this



## maass (May 6, 2013)

Hi,
I stand at 5'6" and looking for Travelling/Hiking Tripod Kit.
I decided on getting myself a RRS BH-40 LRII Clamp but haven't decided on Tripod Legs.
I read regarding Feisol CT-3441S and was looking that as a option.
Can anyone share their experience with Feisol CT-3441S. 

Hari


----------



## AdamJ (May 6, 2013)

I can't give you my personal experience (other than to say that I want a Feisol too) but you might find the RRS BH-40 LRII ball head a little too bulky to allow the 3441S's legs to fold compactly in the upward position (surrounding the head, like most compact travel tripods do). A more compact head would allow the legs to be parallel to each other in the folded-back position and therefore more compact.

You could fold the legs in the conventional way but that would mean a longer folded length because the head wouldn't be within the length of the legs. You could consider the 3442 legs. which also fold upwards but with more space for the head due to the wider diameter spider. This might fold better around the RRS head but ask the Feisol distributors to be sure.


----------



## deleteme (May 9, 2013)

I have an earlier Feisol Classic with the rotating legs. Non-rotating legs are a huge improvement.

The issue I have with my Feisol (and with current models) is the leg diameter is insufficient for real rigidity. The tripods are plenty light but I find the legs will flex and I feel the unit is insufficient for supporting my 5Dmk3 and 70-200 2.8L combination.
It does fold up nicely and comes with a bag and is a light load to lug up a mountain. The problem is that once up the mountain the support is not what I feel I need.

I recently added a Gitzo series 5 tripod that is titanically solid but I noticed the the smaller Gitzos were far sturdier than the Feisol.


----------



## BL (May 9, 2013)

I'm a hiker and backpacker. I love my CT-3441S.

It folds down to nothing, weighs nearly that, and worked exceedingly well on my two romps through europe (italy and germany/swtizerland) paired with my 5D and 16-35II and 100L.

In fact, I'm leaving thursday for Greece/Croatia with the same kit.

I also use it with my 70-200 II on a gimbal and don't feel like I'm making any compromises on stability, but everyone has different needs or expectations with their gear.

It works for me and I love it. Didn't have to pay an arm and a leg, and didn't cost so much to make me feel like I have to baby it.

sure beats what i was using before lol


----------



## Pi (May 9, 2013)

I own an older Feisol 3401 and I am very happy with it - a perfect combination of size, weight and sturdiness. I have used it with my 5D2 + 70-200/2.8 IS + TX1.4 without any problems.


----------



## maass (May 14, 2013)

maass said:


> Hi,
> I stand at 5'6" and looking for Travelling/Hiking Tripod Kit.
> I decided on getting myself a RRS BH-40 LRII Clamp but haven't decided on Tripod Legs.
> I read regarding Feisol CT-3441S and was looking that as a option.
> ...



-----Update-----

Thanks Guys,
I've ordered the Feisol 3441S.

Hari


----------

